# driver for jvc GR-D53AS (XP)



## dorine adel (May 2, 2008)

Hey you all!! 
I have a JVC GR-D53AS camera and the cd "imagemixer 1.8" with it BUT it doesn't work in XP window hardware pops up again and again and doesn't download the imagemixer!, needs other driver!?:4-dontkno How and where to download update or drivers. Do i really need imagemixer or could i use another program?
Thanks


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

HI, if it's just imagemixer you're having trouble with, i suggest you download the latest version. Uninstall the old one, restart your pc and install Imagemixer 3.4......
Here's the download link....
http://imagemixer.software.informer.com/3.4/

If it's the camera driver that needs updating, just visit any JVC site and look for the Camera Support section.


----------

